# Nortada - Cascais



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 13:05)

Boas,

Dado a ventania que se faz sentir um pouco por todo o lado mas principalmente na faixa costeira ocidental, resolvi  então deslocar-me esta manhã ao Guincho e Cabo Raso para fazer medições e alguns videos.

Fica aqui a reportagem.

Assim que cheguei  á estrada do Guincho na zona do entroncamento que dá para ir para Areia/Quinta Marinha o vento era impressionante, tudo abanava, resolvi descer a praia.


















Mais em cima junto á estrada, a velocidade da nortada era brutal, aqui nem deu para fazer medições decentemente, pois era areia só pelo ar.


Resolvi ir espreitar o cabo Raso.







A nossa conhecida EMA.






O vento na zona da estação estava intenso, mas curiosamente ou não, o vento estava muito mais forte a uns 150 metros a norte do cabo, pelos vistos o próprio farol e toda aquela construção tira alguma força ao vento registado pela estação.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 16:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fica aqui a reportagem.
> 
> Assim que cheguei á estrada do Guincho na zona do entroncamento que dá para ir para Areia/Quinta Marinha o vento era impressionante, tudo abanava, resolvi descer a praia.



 Espectacular! Parabéns pela iniciativa e trabalho!



jonas_87 disse:


> Mais em cima junto á estrada, a velocidade da nortada era brutal, aqui nem deu para fazer medições decentemente, pois era areia só pelo ar.



 não ficaste com a lente da câmara riscada?
E assim vão as dunas andando... passam por cima de todos os caminhos e estradas 



jonas_87 disse:


> O vento na zona da estação estava intenso, mas curiosamente ou não, o vento estava muito mais forte a uns 150 metros a norte do cabo, pelos vistos o próprio farol e toda aquela construção tira alguma força ao vento registado pela estação.



Boa conclusão, também acho que a estação não foi bem colocada pois o vento fica sujeito às perturbações do edifício. No entanto para outras direcções do vento registará melhor, como o sudoeste/sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 16:44)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular! Parabéns pela iniciativa e trabalho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado, filmei com a GoPro, não há problema, nunca faria tal coisa com outra camera. 
Pois, hoje fiquei com essa noção pois tinha o anemometro portatil comigo e deu logo para ver a diferença, se bem que no farol do Raso está instalada uma Davis, essa deve ter registos espectaculares.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Mar 2015 às 23:23)

Bons registos 
se morasse mais perto, julgo que também teria feito volta semelhante e com ida á Peninha a ver se batia o recorde de velocidade do vento que registei, isto se eu não abalasse com a ventania ,

essa volta foi de bike ?, é que já apanhei ventos que gaita, mal conseguia chegar aos 10 km/h em direcção ao Guincho mais a areia a tentar entrar nos olhos, mas depois em compensação na vinda para Cascais quase que passava os 45 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 18:59)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bons registos
> se morasse mais perto, julgo que também teria feito volta semelhante e com ida á Peninha a ver se batia o recorde de velocidade do vento que registei, isto se eu não abalasse com a ventania ,
> 
> essa volta foi de bike ?, é que já apanhei ventos que gaita, mal conseguia chegar aos 10 km/h em direcção ao Guincho mais a areia a tentar entrar nos olhos, mas depois em compensação na vinda para Cascais quase que passava os 45 km/h.



Boas Vitor,
obrigado.

Por acaso ainda pensei em ir espreitar a Peninha, mas acabei por não ir, nem imagino como estaria quase a 500 metros de altitude, uma loucura certamente.
Felizmente vão surgir muitas outras oportunidades, o que não falta são dias de forte nortada, depois darei um salto lá acima.
Não, a volta foi de carro, nem dava para andar de bike, a nortada estava muito forte.
Sempre que tenhas registos da nortada aqui na zona, publica por aqui, este tópico também servirá para isso, este ano vou tentar fazer mais registos e um melhor acompanhamento deste fenomeno espectacular.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Mar 2015 às 01:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Vitor,
> obrigado.
> 
> Por acaso ainda pensei em ir espreitar a Peninha, mas acabei por não ir, nem imagino como estaria quase a 500 metros de altitude, uma loucura certamente.
> ...



Coloco sim. pena é que não me fica ao lado de casa, mas quando possível e num fds lá terá de ser, alias já se tornou viciante, como por ex. quando veio cá o "Gong" e lá tive de ir a Roca e Guincho onde fotografei e filmei o vendaval, pena ainda não ter o anemometro porque deveria ter sido brutal


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 15:19)

Boas tardes,

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de um pinhal próximo de casa, que mostra bem o impacto da forte nortada que assola a minha zona.
Pobres arvores, são as centenas assim,é caso para dizer, _o que cresce torto, jamais se indireita_.

Quando puder, partilharei por aqui mais uma fotos de Alcabideche, mas mais para os lados do Cabreiro, por lá as arvores são muito mais castigadas.















































Enfim, é o que dá ser uma das zonas mais ventosas do país.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

Faz parte do perfil florestal da zona. Eu lembro-me (algo vagamento) o que escreveu o Arq. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles sobre a zona de Cascais e pelo que li, pareceu-me que árvores com essa forma, são sobretudo as que ficam nas partes mais expostas (claro), mas que logo a seguir, mais no interior das florestas, (se ainda houverem, claro), as árvores assumem uma forma mais vulgar. Isto porque como é claro, essas árvores desviam ou diminuem fortemente o vento. Penso que grande parte da Nortada que atinge boas zonas da Estremadura, já não é tão natural assim como se pensa e que tal se deve sobretudo à falta de uma camada florestal que originalmente se desenvolvia nestas regiões.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Penso até que essa sucessão florestal (entre árvores retorcidas, menos retorcidas e normais), ainda é bastante visível em algumas partes do Guincho, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:38)

belem disse:


> Penso que grande parte da Nortada que atinge boas zonas da Estremadura, já não é tão natural assim como se pensa e que tal se deve sobretudo à falta de uma camada florestal que originalmente se desenvolvia nestas regiões.



Concordo. O fenómeno em si mesmo da brisa marítima deve-se em parte ao forte gradiente térmico que se estabelece entre o mar frio e o interior tórrido da península Ibérica e por outro lado à situação sinóptica frequente de posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores. Mas os seus efeitos à superfície são fortemente aumentados pela falta da camada florestal. A plantação dos pinhais de Leiria e Azambuja foi um reconhecimento disso mesmo e uma tentativa de minorar o efeito da nortada, além de outros objectivos. Muitos outros pinhais foram seguidores desses exemplos.



belem disse:


> Penso até que essa sucessão florestal (entre árvores retorcidas, menos retorcidas e normais), ainda é bastante visível em algumas partes do Guincho, por exemplo.



Em todo o litoral para norte do Cabo da Roca se pode observar inúmeras zonas de árvores que evidenciam a luta contra estes ventos dominantes. Para mim os mais espantosos exemplares situam-se na zona de S.Pedro de Moel, as árvores parecem autênticas serpentes enroladas sobre si mesmas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos de um pinhal próximo de casa, que mostra bem o impacto da forte nortada que assola a minha zona.
> Pobres arvores, são as centenas assim,é caso para dizer, _o que cresce torto, jamais se indireita_.
> 
> Quando puder, partilharei por aqui mais uma fotos de Alcabideche, mas mais para os lados do Cabreiro, por lá as arvores são muito mais castigadas.



 Boa recolha de exemplares! Julgo que muitas destas árvores estão a ser vítimas da cada vez menor densidade arbórea do efeito de ilhas deixadas pelas urbanizações. Note-se que os pinheiros se nascem tortos, na verdade endireitam-se ou pelo menos vê-se que tentaram fazê-lo. Muitas destas árvores com inclinações pronunciadas ou mesmo tombadas adquiriram essa posição mais recentemente, devido ao aumento do seu porte, proeminência e isolamento. E quando o solo não cede o suficiente e gradualmente, simplesmente quebram o tronco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

Existe um estudo, interessante,realizado nos anos 80 por uma grande climatologista, Maria João Alcoforado.

Link: http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/2075/1749


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jun 2015 às 02:47)

Lembro-me ainda era puto eu tinha talvez, 9 - 11 anos, e fomos fazer um pic-nic no pinhal do outro lado do farol do Raso, ( conhecimento de alguém que nos deixou entrar ) deixamos os carros junto ao farol, ou lá dentro, não me recordo, e avançamos a pé pelo pinhal dentro por um caminho na altura mais arenoso que agora, até uma zona abrigada, tenho estas imagens na memória dos pinheiros todos torcidos e muito rentes ao chão, na qual eu e a restante putalhada entretínhamo-nos a passar por debaixo deles sob o solo arenoso.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 14:29)

Mais um exemplar.
Local: Charneca,Cascais


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2015 às 22:40)

Boas fotos!

O vento faz das suas, sem duvida, mas reparem na maioria das fotos aparecem pinheiros de Alepo (_Pinus halepensis_), esta espécie não é nativa e não está adaptada a crescer em locais muito ventosos, o resultado está à vista. 

Outras espécies de árvores mais resistentes conseguem crescer quase direitas em locais de vento forte constante.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> O vento faz das suas, sem duvida, mas reparem na maioria das fotos aparecem pinheiros de Alepo (_Pinus halepensis_), esta espécie não é nativa e não está adaptada a crescer em locais muito ventosos, o resultado está à vista.
> 
> Outras espécies de árvores mais resistentes conseguem crescer quase direitas em locais de vento forte constante.



Muito interessante o teu post Msantos, ainda ontem, estava a passar no Raso de Bike e interrogava-me que não via arvores torcidas, ao passo que aqui em Alcabideche e arredores è as centenas, vou tentar fotografar outras arvores igualmente torcidas/tortas.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2016 às 17:38)

Foto tirada a partir do Cabeço do Vento (cota 360 metros).
Uma perspectiva diferente dos pontos  mais ventosos do concelho de Cascais (excluindo o mar entre Raso/ Guincho), como é possivel observar, a maior parte deles estão em topos com vales próximos, áreas muito expostas à violenta nortada que assola esta zona.
A vila de Cascais está de fora de influência da forte nortada devido à distância/altitude/exposição e o muito edificado.
Numa simples de passagem entre a vila Cascais e o norte do concelho o vento chega a triplicar de intensidade, fruto da aceleração do vento na vertente sul da serra, é uma pena não existirem mais estudos deste fenómeno e mais estações (com anemometro) nestes 6 locais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 22:02)

Falando na nortada junto à linha de costa.


*Guincho*, aqui existe uma mistura explosiva entre o vento intenso junto ao mar e o vento furioso que desce acelerado a vertente sul da serra.






No acrescento da ciclovia esqueceram-se de elevar um pouco mais... o vento e acumulação de areia não brincam em serviço... faço ideia quando entrarmos na época da nortada violenta(deixei de chamar forte, violenta é mesmo o adjectivo correcto).


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 22:15)

Rajada filmada nos finais do março de 2015.
O capacete já pairava na serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2016 às 10:53)

@MSantos  olha esta árvore,  igualmente deformada pela nortada.

Local: Cabreiro, Alcabideche


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2016 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> @MSantos  olha esta árvore,  igualmente deformada pela nortada.
> 
> Local: Cabreiro, Alcabideche



Bela foto! 

Há vários plátanos na zona de Sintra assim tortos devido ao vento, no entanto não caiem com muita frequência. Já os pinheiros de Alepo, não têm essa capacidade de adaptação, bastam vir umas rajadas mais fortes e aparecem logo alguns tombados. Quando vivia em Linda-a-Velha costumava passear pela mata do Estádio Nacional e todos os anos caiam vários pinheiros de Aleppo enquanto outras espécies era mais raro ver exemplares caídos.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:38)

Relativamente próximo do limite do concelho de Cascais, já no concelho de Sintra, a famosa Peninha, a fábrica do vento, e que fábrica, sempre pronta a laborar.


Fotos tiradas no inicio deste mês, na primeira foto é visivel o telhado sem algumas telhas, o poder do vento neste sitio é sobejamente conhecido.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2016 às 22:33)

Aqui vão mais uns registos.

Este é um dos locais mais ventosos da zona, o conhecido cabeço de Janes, nunca lá tinha estado, cota 175 mts.
Vista para Norte, povoação de Janes e serra de sintra logo ali.




Vista para Oeste





Registos de arvores deformadas pela accao da nortada violenta durante anos e anos.
Eucaliptos em Alcabideche.











Claro que existem n exemplos destes junto à costa, mas acho mais espectacular existir árvores igualmente tortas em sitios a 5 kms do mar, como é o caso.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2016 às 16:19)

Outro registo, este é impressionante, mas também a foto foi tirada na zona onde a nortada é mais forte, perto da Figueira do Guincho - cota 200 mts .






Outra ao lado.






Uma EMA nesta zona é que era, nem pedia na Peninha, bastava na Biscaia ou Figueira do Guincho.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Mais uns registos, perto da aldeia de Almoinhas Velhas.











Este e dezenas deles, já têm o destino traçado, é caso para dizer o que nasce torto nunca se indireita.







Este estudo é muito bom, vale a pena ver.

http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/2075/1749

Algumas partes:




















No outro dia soube que existe uma estação na Biscaia, a pessoa que me contou conhece o proprietário, seria interessante ter acesso aos dados de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2016 às 22:28)

verão passado, das tardes mais agressivas de nortada que alguma vez presenciei.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2016 às 22:23)

Pois bem, nos últimos tempos tenho recolhido alguns registos, e espero fazer muitos mais.

O Cabeço de Janes tem um potencial  tremendo , a cota ronda os 180 mts.

(Veja-se a  deformação do eucalipto, tambem interessante)



Cabeço do Vento, cota 360 mts, proximo da Peninha.


Uns registos de umas arvores deformadas.

Esta aqui é no Guincho, segundo o estudo da Drª Maria João Alcoforado claramente com nivel 6 de deformação, impressionante.
Ha muitas mais  perto do Cabo Raso a caminho dos Oitavos, só que para tirar fotos tenho que saltar uma cerca.






Cabeço de Janes

Nem oliveiras escapam.






Não faço ideia que árvore seja essa.






Esta aqui tem uma deformação brutal na parte de cima, até parece que tem mão humana.







Com esta pesquisa que tenho feito, reparo que afinal as árvores deformadas pela acção da forte nortada não se restringe aos pinheiros, antes pelo contrário.
Este pormenor mostra bem que é das zonas mais ventosas do país.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2016 às 16:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais uns registos, perto da aldeia de Almoinhas Velhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito interessante esse estudo, obrigado pela partilha.
Já estive várias vezes entre a Serra da Carregueira e a Serra de Sintra, como na zona de Mira-Sintra e há verdadeiros «canais de vento», vales estreitos (no sentido Noroeste/Sudeste) onde faz tanto vento, que às vezes até se ouve um rugido. A algumas dezenas de metros de distância, no estanto, tudo parece muito mais calmo e silencioso. É mesmo bastante impressionante.

Este «braço» de vento, penso que é essencialmente o mesmo que passa por Queluz e pela Serra de Carnaxide e chega ainda bastante forte (pois tem poucos obstáculos e muitas zonas abertas e descampadas) ao Alto da Ajuda/Bairro do Restelo (sendo bem notório na zona do alto das  «Torres do Restelo» por exemplo).


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 00:29)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante esse estudo, obrigado pela partilha.
> Já estive várias vezes entre a Serra da Carregueira e a Serra de Sintra, como na zona de Mira-Sintra e há verdadeiros «canais de vento», vales estreitos (no sentido Noroeste/Sudeste) onde faz tanto vento, que às vezes até se ouve um rugido. A algumas dezenas de metros de distância, no estanto, tudo parece muito mais calmo e silencioso. É mesmo bastante impressionante.
> 
> Este mesmo braço de vento, penso que é essencialmente o mesmo que passa por Queluz e pela Serra de Carnaxide e chega ainda bastante forte (pois tem poucos obstáculos e muitas zonas abertas e descampadas) ao Alto da Ajuda e ao Bairro do Restelo (sendo bem notório na zona do alto das  «Torres do Restelo» por exemplo).



A ideia de estudar a deformação das árvores de forma a localizar as e quantificar as áreas de  nortada é sem duvida bem pertinente, diria mesmo inteligente.
Isto foi nos anos 80, a Drª Maria João Alcoforado será sempre um nome respeitado na área da climatologia,/climatologia local em Portugal.
Infelizmente pouco conheço a intensidade do vento nessas zonas, conheço bem é a minha zona, agora, fruto a bike levar-me a sitios que nunca tinha estado e estar a procurar constantemente os sitios mais ventosos.
Aqui um dos "canais de vento" mais conhecidos é o vale da Amoreira, onde está localizado o estádio do Estoril do praia, é bem violento, um problema para os guarda redes quando fazem pontapés baliza sentido S-N.


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2016 às 00:39)

Conheço o Vale da Amoreira/zona do estádio do Estoril e posso confirmar que a nortada ali é bem forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 00:47)

Dados de vento do passado sábado, dia 25. Dia de nortada violenta na zona norte do concelho de Cascais.

Estação amadora do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche (cota 78 mts)
Rajada máxima: *90,1 km/h*
Vento medio(24 horas) : *35 km/h*

Estação IPMA- Cabo Raso ( cota 5 metros)
Rajada máxima: *61,8 km/h*
Vento médio(24 horas): *35,6 km/h*

Estação Amadora da Pampilheira, Cascais (cota 60 mts)
Rajada máxima: *47 km/h*
Vento médio(24 horas): *19 km/h*


Como tenho dito, em boa hora surgiu esta estação do Pai do Vento, pois veio colmatar uma lacuna na cobertura da forte nortada.
É notável como a estação conseguiu competir com a do Raso em termos media 24 horas, já na rajada máxima a diferença é tremenda.

@ruijacome uma estação em Alcabideche é que era!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 01:12)

belem disse:


> Conheço o Vale da Amoreira/zona do estádio do Estoril e posso confirmar que a nortada ali é bem forte!



O inicio desse vale, da-se entre duas localidades extremamente ventosas, Alcabideche e Alcoitão, sendo a primeira mais ventosa.
Um corredor impressionante, nas imediações no estádio existem árvores com deformação grau 4, o que para uma área de vale é excelente.

No outro dia, em conversa, contaram-me que pessoas compraram casa junto ao cabeço de Janes, passado uns tempos venderam, pois não podiam com o vento, o simples abrir a porta do carro por vezes era algo muito difícil. Impressionante.
Vou tentar começar a fazer mais medições  naquele ponto.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 11:00)

Como prometido, outro video e respectiva medição.


Já agora deixo aqui o video que partilhei no tópico litoral centro, para não se perder, ao meno fica no tópico apropriado.
Vento incrivel!
@belem  conheces bem esta zona, repara no potencial de vento, no  pequeno cume que ronda o vale do Cabreiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 22:45)

Registos de hoje, no Cabreiro, Alcabideche.

Local de medição:







Era impossível fazer um video melhor, o anemometro registou 83,1 km/h, condições extremas!


O pico de vento mais intenso.






Mais 2 videos.



Enfim, um fenómeno local  simplesmente único em Portugal, agradecimento especial a serra de Sintra.
Assim se percebe, como é normal as arvores apresentarem deformações, pois são dias, muitos dias de vento forte constante ao longo de anos e anos, com agravante de ocorrerem rajadas mais fortes do que junto à costa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jun 2016 às 23:31)

Bem, impressionante mesmo. Isso não fica nada atrás das tais ciclogéneses explosivas que por vezes passam por cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2016 às 07:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem, impressionante mesmo. Isso não fica nada atrás das tais ciclogéneses explosivas que por vezes passam por cá.



Boas,

Verdade, lembro me de uma vez teres estado aqui na zona e teres ficado surpreendido com vento, salvo erro estavas no Estoril, e por lá nem faz vento assim por aí alem comparativamente com a zona norte do concelho.
Quanto a intensidade do vento, aqui temos practicamente sempre a rajada maxima anual no verão, a rondar os 95/ 100 km/h.
Em 2015, foi diferente, a 17 Outubro tive por aqui rajada máxima de 133 km/h, o IPMA falou inclusive desse registo do bolentim de outubro. Esse vendaval  foi de SO, o que provocou logo outro impacto na região, os bombeiros tiveram dezenas de ocorrências.
Ontem era impossível ir andar de bike, parece que não mas estes vendavais condicionam um pouco a o quotidiano  das pessoas, embora estejamos habituados.


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

Boa reportagem

A nortada no Guincho é de tal maneira que na estrada se não se circular de vidros fechados está-sujeito a 'comer' areia e a entrar para os olhos. Já passei por isso

Aquela região mais apontada para dentro do oceano é naturalmente mais fria e faz mais contraste térmico com o interior muito aquecido (depressão térmica) e também favorecendo da circulação geral na atmosfera durante o verão. Há quem lhe chame um tipo de monção. À medida que a depressão térmica se vai definindo ao longo do dia, maior vai sendo a intensidade da nortada, para se extinguir durante a noite, com o fim da depressão térmica por arrefecimento.


----------



## 1337 (12 Jul 2016 às 00:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Verdade, lembro me de uma vez teres estado aqui na zona e teres ficado surpreendido com vento, salvo erro estavas no Estoril, e por lá nem faz vento assim por aí alem comparativamente com a zona norte do concelho.
> Quanto a intensidade do vento, aqui temos practicamente sempre a rajada maxima anual no verão, a rondar os 95/ 100 km/h.
> ...


Também fui de férias com casa a Tires há 2 anos, é uma coisa impressionante, nem há noite abrandava e as árvores dobravam-se todas, é qualquer coisa de surreal a zona oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 01:00)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa reportagem
> 
> A nortada no Guincho é de tal maneira que na estrada se não se circular de vidros fechados está-sujeito a 'comer' areia e a entrar para os olhos. Já passei por isso
> 
> Aquela região mais apontada para dentro do oceano é naturalmente mais fria e faz mais contraste térmico com o interior muito aquecido (depressão térmica) e também favorecendo da circulação geral na atmosfera durante o verão. Há quem lhe chame um tipo de monção. À medida que a depressão térmica se vai definindo ao longo do dia, maior vai sendo a intensidade da nortada, para se extinguir durante a noite, com o fim da depressão térmica por arrefecimento.




Boas,

Obrigado.
Sim a nortada no Guincho é muita conhecida por ser agressiva, mas existem sítios mais ventosos, os pequenos cumes expostos à serra entre Malveira e Alcabideche,  chegam apresentar velocidade de vento quase tão intensa como junto à linha de costa, então em rajadas nem dá hipóteses, onde vivo este verão já tive rajadas de 100 km/h.
Quando criei este tópico, foi com o propósito de  dar a conhecer sítios específicos onde ocorre nortada violenta do concelho de Cascais, e nem preciso ir junto ao mar, os videos, medições e fotos comprovam-no. Não nos podemos esquecer da importância da serra, sem ela não havia tanto vento nas proximidades da base da vertente sul, e a nortada seria igual ao resto da costa ocidental.
Isto também tem sido uma aprendizagem, pois passei aperceber-me de determinados sítios com um potencial eólico inacreditável, como é o caso do Cabeço de Janes.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 01:14)

1337 disse:


> Também fui de férias com casa a Tires há 2 anos, é uma coisa impressionante, nem há noite abrandava e as árvores dobravam-se todas, é qualquer coisa de surreal a zona oeste de Lisboa.



Boas,

Conheço bem Tires, o vento por lá também é agressivo.
Sim há noites de nortada que é a madrugada inteira a soprar, é impressionante.
Para teres noção, ha tardes/noites que o vento é tanto que entra pela chaminé a dentro atravessa andares ( moro num RC)  e faz o exaustor da cozinha rodar a uma velocidade constante, é de loucos.
Por norma esse é o sinal que tenho cá em casa quando la fora está vendaval terrivel.
Tenho pena de nao existir mais membros nesta zona, pois isto é um muito fenómeno local, nem os modelos acertam por mais resolução que tenham.
Pela primeira vez, vejo o IPMA a falar em vento forte em especial junto ao Cabo Raso, já é um passo, mas estão longe...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 01:19)

Dois registos feitos ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 22:49)

Esta foto foi tirada no passado Domingo, no Guincho, impressionante acumulação de areia fruto da nortada intensa, o passadiço foi engolido, e a cerca para lá caminha. A praia mais ventosa de Portugal tem destas coisas. O passadiço paralelo à estrada do Guincho uns bons metros lá em cima sofre do mesmo, volta e meia a acumulação chega aos 2 metros e consegue obstruir a ciclovia.
Nota-se falta de conhecimento na construção destas estruturas.




image upload no ads


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2016 às 21:20)

Boas,

Deixo aqui mais uns registos.
Local já aqui falado, e no tópico de seguimento litoral Centro.
Este valeiro que vem deste do alto da serra produz uma ventania simplesmente brutal, acelaração medonha,em dias de nortada violenta, torna-se perigoso passar por lá de bicicleta ou moto. Este troço da estrada do Cabo da Roca até à entrada para Almoinhas Velhas,a  chegar a Malveira da Serra, é sem duvida o mais violento de todo o percurso.
Na zona da curva a cota ronda os 200 mts, no local onde tirei a foto ronda os 220 metros.



free photo hosting



imageupload


Isto é uma rotunda aqui ao pé de casa  com 3 árvores relativamente novas mas já em deformação, nortada tramada esta. A malta da câmara pensa que estar a por árvores na vila de Cascais lol incrivel a falta de conhecimento em termos de vento na zona norte do concelho...sem qualquer suporte.



free picture hosting


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 12:44)

Boas,

Nos últimos dias resolvi fazer uma analise a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, vou usar 2 estações meteorológicas amadoras (Carrascal de Alvide + Pai do  Vento).
Uma está desactivada, infelizmente, mas dá para usar os dados pois ainda estão no wunderground, falo da estação do Carrascal de Alvide, Alcabideche.
Essa estação ficava mais próxima da minha casa e conseguia talvez representar um pouco melhor o que se passa por aqui, comparativamente com a actual estação que uso, Pai do Vento.
Os verões de 2012,2013 e 2014 vou usar a estação do Carrascal de Alvide.

A estação do Carrascal de Alvide deixou de trabalhar em Junho de 2015, foi uma pena.
A estação do Pai do vento começou a trabalhar em 2016, já registou uma rajada máxima de 129 km/h a 19 de outubro de 2015.

Até ao momento analisei 2 meses de verão de 2012, valores espectaculares.É por isto que quero ver se a porcaria do meu prédio tem o telhado arranjando o quanto antes, esta zona precisa de cobertura em termos de vento.Muitas vezes, tenho vento forte e a estação do Pai do Vento não regista nada de especial, apenas vento moderado, os 2 km/s de distância/ zona mais exposta e maior altitude fazem diferença.

Alguns dados:



picture share


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nos últimos dias resolvi fazer uma analise a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, vou usar 2 estações meteorológicas amadoras (Carrascal de Alvide + Pai do  Vento).
> Uma está desactivada, infelizmente, mas dá para usar os dados pois ainda estão no wunderground, falo da estação do Carrascal de Alvide, Alcabideche.
> ...


Muito bom estudo! 

Seria bom se o IPMA visse isso e finalmente abrisse os olhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 16:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bom estudo!
> 
> Seria bom se o IPMA visse isso e finalmente abrisse os olhos.



Obrigado, quando terminar depois publico os quadros completos, talvez entre com o mês de Maio, pois já é um mês com nortada valente.
Quanto ao IPMA, nem vale a pena, pessoalmente tanto os condeno como os desculpo lol porque lá está isto é um fenómeno local, no próprio concelho ha grande variedade na intensidade de vento.

Apenas acho que é um erro olhar exclusivamente para EMA do Cabo Raso,pensando que só faz vento naquela faixa costeira.

Como gosto de realçar, se estes dados em si já são incríveis, imagine-se estações instaladas na Malveira da Serra(cota 150 mts) , Cabeço de Janes (cota 180 mts), se calhar nem tão longe, no alto do Cabreiro aqui ao lado (cota 110 mts).


Ha um registo da estação do Carrascal de Alvide, em Agosto de 2013, de rajada máxima de 95 km/h com velocidade máxima de vento de 70 km/h, massacre. lol


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2017 às 11:21)

Boas,

Tendo em conta as minhas observações,analise a estações e registos dos últimos 5 anos, deixo aqui em mapa, com 7 pontos aqui na zona onde o vento é mais violento, e onde practicamente todos os Verões são alcançadas rajadas superiores a 100 km/h,não, não estou a exagerar. 
Exclui o Cabo Raso e Guincho, pois não consegue ter rajadas de 90/100 km/h no verão, embora a velocidade de vento seja muito forte por lá.
Alcabideche também tem vento muito forte e certamente rajadas de 100 km/h, mas neste caso quis partilhar os sitios ainda mais extremos, e aqui ao lado existe um, Alto do Cabreiro.




image hosting

PS: A peninha é o unico ponto fora do concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2017 às 23:17)

Boas,

Ontem digamos que fui surpreendido com nortada algo intensa, pois saí de casa com vento moderado apenas.
Com tinha dito no topico litoral centro, estava mais vento na Pedra da Eira(a localização está no post acima) do que no Cabeço do Vento e Peninha, este fenomeno localizado troca as voltas na aparente lógica da coisa..enfim, bruta aceleração do vento ao descer a vertente.

Ficam os registos.


Ontem a temperatura rondava os 14ºC, e o windchill era este:
Assim se percebe o vento forte que por lá andava.


upload piccertificity.com

Na estrada do Cabo da Roca, na saida da Malveira da Serra, sentido Alcabideche - Malveira, junto a uma das entradas das Almoinhas Velhas, aqui a nortada varre tambem com grande força.


Os valores em si não são nada de anormal ou extraordinario aqui para a zona, o curioso é mesmo como o vento pode passar de fraco ou nulo em Cascais, a moderado em Acabideche e forte nesta zona, chega a triplicar e quadriplicar, e basta subir a cota 200-250 mts.
________

Outro árvore com deformação nivel 5/6 em Alcabideche.



imagcertificity.com

Ver se um dia destes publico a foto de um eucalipto de grandes dimensões com deformação considerável para o porte que possui, localiza-se na Malveira da Serra.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem digamos que fui surpreendido com nortada algo intensa, pois saí de casa com vento moderado apenas.
> Com tinha dito no topico litoral centro, estava mais vento na Pedra da Eira(a localização está no post acima) do que no Cabeço do Vento e Peninha, este fenomeno localizado troca as voltas na aparente lógica da coisa..enfim, bruta aceleração do vento ao descer a vertente.
> ...


Bons registos, esses e todos aqueles que já publicaste neste tópico! 
Notável também a deformação no tronco dos pinheiros. A intensidade da nortada nessa zona é realmente impressionante, não dava para mim porque não gosto nada de vento e muito menos no verão a estragar os belos dias de praia e piscina.  Essa zona tem que estar mesmo preparada para essas grandes ventanias pois caso fosse como aqui, ia tudo pelos ares.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2017 às 23:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Bons registos, esses e todos aqueles que já publicaste neste tópico!
> Notável também a deformação no tronco dos pinheiros. A intensidade da nortada nessa zona é realmente impressionante, não dava para mim porque não gosto nada de vento e muito menos no verão a estragar os belos dias de praia e piscina.  Essa zona tem que estar mesmo preparada para essas grandes ventanias pois caso fosse como aqui, ia tudo pelos ares.



Obrigado.
Sim é um pormenor que antes não prestava atenção, mas é um excelente elemento para ver acção do vento, pinheiros com deformação são recorrentes junto à costa, contudo aqui é possível ver oliveiras, eucaliptos, choupos, entre outros, e isso já não é assim tão vulgar.
Aqui estamos preparados embora todos os veroes os bombeiros de Alcabideche têm algumas ocorrências devido a nortada violenta, com ventos de 60 km/h e rajadas de 100/120 km/h não há milagres.
Infelizmente não há cobertura meteorológica, quem lê isto pensa, mas olhando para as redes de estações, de facto há, o problema é que maior parte são netatmos( má no parametro vento) e as que não são netatmos, não se encontram nos sítios ventosos, enfim em principio, nos próximos tempos a cobertura vai ser melhor, vamos ver.

Nota: Há pessoas que não se habituaram ao vento, como já aqui partilhei, isso aconteceu no Cabeço de Janes ali é uma brutalidade de vento, sei que mudaram de casa literalmente por causa do vento nervoso que ocorre por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2017 às 11:34)

Tridente explosivo, em termos de nortada violenta.
Pespectiva dos arredores das Almoinhas Velhas.
Já me aconteceu apanhar mais vento na Pedra da Era do que nos outros dois locais a uma cota bem mais superior, ou seja, exemplo claro da aceleração da nortada na vertente sul.

Altitude aproximada.
Peninha: *487 mts*
Cabeço do Vento: *360 mts*
Pedra da Era: *255 mts.
*
Depois ha localidades que sofrem mais que outras com a aceleração do vento, como por exemplo, Biscaia, Arneiro, Figueira do Guincho e Malveira da Serra.




image hosting site


Foto captada no Abano, muitas vezes cruzo-me com exemplos destes, incrivel.
Grau máximo de deformação.




pictures upload

O meu ultimo registo de vento foi do passado dia 19 de Maio, embora tenha partilhado no topico litoral centro, aqui faz mais sentido coloca-lo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só para partilhar que registei há momentos rajadas superiores a 100  km/h (104 e 114 km/h) ente Almoinhas Velhas e Grota. Fora a velocidade constante nos 65/75 km/h.
> Este fenómeno de nortada violenta com aceleração da vertente sul é incrível. Tive dificuldade em manter me de pé.
> ...




Boas,
Como é sabido existe por cá um fenómeno de vento digno de um estudo científico.
Infelizmente a cobertura de estações é deficiente por n razões, o que ainda torna este fenómeno ainda mais desconhecido por uma grande parte das pessoas. Como já tenho dito, o comportamento deste vento é uma nortada extrema muito localizada, que nada tem a ver com a típica nortada da faixa costeira.
Hoje fui fazer uma caminhada numa das zonas com vento mais extremo do país.
Local:  Almoinhas Velhas / Grota - Alcabideche

Ficam os registos de um vento extremo que tanto assola esta zona.

















































Resumindo, outro campeonato.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jul 2020 às 23:14)

Depois de ver isto, e após um período de interrupção por problemas muito complicados na minha vida,
não posso deixar de relatar a minha experiência por estes locais que tanto gosto de ir, o BTT ficou de lado, mas iniciei as caminhadas faz 3 anos e claro um dos locais preferidos é o "triângulo" Azóia - praia de Abano e Peninha -+ 17 km, confesso que fazer este percurso sem vento não tem piada quase nenhuma, mas ultimamente tenho apanhado a famosa nortada na sua habitual brutalidade, posso dizer mesmo que é quase surreal a intensidade do vento junto ás falésias e não só, o que me faz aumentar a adrenalina e e claro o grau de perigosidade, registos de 80 - 90 km/h são algo corriqueiros, banais mesmo, pena que o anemómetro que ainda tenho não regista rajadas, porque seguramente deve passar dos 100 - 120 km/h,

hoje por acaso estive ai perto e o vento era realmente muito forte.

mas uma imagem vale por muitas palavras, esta foi tirada nesta terça-feira passada, o dia em que normalmente faço esta caminhada.





o local onde foi medido





a chegada a Peninha, com o seu quase constante nevoeiro e claro, a chuva oculta, curiosamente o vento aqui não é tão forte.


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2020 às 06:13)

Bom dia,

Pensa que pode encontrar um bom local e obter autorização para instalar uma estação meteorológica?


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 16:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ficam os registos de um vento extremo que tanto assola esta zona.



 Boas, bem, que violência o vento nessa lomba . Já usei esse caminho mas nunca apanhei vento assim nem suspeitava que os valores fossem dessa ordem. Aliás como o objectivo era a exploração das falésias evitei os dias de nortada mais forte, por isso nunca me apercebi do potencial eólico dessa zona. Belas fotos e os vídeos são alucinantes, é preciso mesmo uma certa perseverança para fazer registos assim.
É como dizes, o dia ou dias antes da entrada de uma situação de intenso calor são os que mais potenciam a nortada violenta e até sem grande capacete. É o salto do anticiclone em crista pelo norte da península ibérica a criar o gradiente barométrico mais apertado, conjugado com um contraste térmico acentuado entre o oceano e o interior.

Era interessante conseguirmos conjugar medições simultâneas nesse local, entre outros da vertente sul, e o topo da Serra, na Peninha por exemplo. Com os valores que mediste aí até se pode duvidar de que a Peninha e imediações seja o ponto mais ventoso.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 16:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Como é sabido existe por cá um fenómeno de vento digno de um estudo científico.
> (....)
> 
> ...






Vitor TT disse:


> Depois de ver isto, e após um período de interrupção por problemas muito complicados na minha vida,
> não posso deixar de relatar a minha experiência por estes locais que tanto gosto de ir, o BTT ficou de lado, mas iniciei as caminhadas faz 3 anos e claro um dos locais preferidos é o "triângulo" Azóia - praia de Abano e Peninha -+ 17 km, confesso que fazer este percurso sem vento não tem piada quase nenhuma, mas ultimamente tenho apanhado a famosa nortada na sua habitual brutalidade, posso dizer mesmo que é quase surreal a intensidade do vento junto ás falésias e não só, o que me faz aumentar a adrenalina e e claro o grau de perigosidade, registos de 80 - 90 km/h são algo corriqueiros, banais mesmo, pena que o anemómetro que ainda tenho não regista rajadas, porque seguramente deve passar dos 100 - 120 km/h,
> 
> hoje por acaso estive ai perto e o vento era realmente muito forte.
> ...



Quais furacões ou quê, costa oeste é o que está a dar...  
Que brutalidade de vento! Obrigado pelas vossas partilhas. Um País tão pequeno e com tantas diferenças!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2020 às 21:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> Depois de ver isto, e após um período de interrupção por problemas muito complicados na minha vida,
> não posso deixar de relatar a minha experiência por estes locais que tanto gosto de ir, o BTT ficou de lado, mas iniciei as caminhadas faz 3 anos e claro um dos locais preferidos é o "triângulo" Azóia - praia de Abano e Peninha -+ 17 km, confesso que fazer este percurso sem vento não tem piada quase nenhuma, mas ultimamente tenho apanhado a famosa nortada na sua habitual brutalidade, posso dizer mesmo que é quase surreal a intensidade do vento junto ás falésias e não só, o que me faz aumentar a adrenalina e e claro o grau de perigosidade, registos de 80 - 90 km/h são algo corriqueiros, banais mesmo, pena que o anemómetro que ainda tenho não regista rajadas, porque seguramente deve passar dos 100 - 120 km/h,
> 
> hoje por acaso estive ai perto e o vento era realmente muito forte.
> ...



Boas Vítor,
Primeiramente queria saudar a tua visita,pois já há muito que não partilhavas a tua info importante e interessante desta brutalidade de fenómeno que pouca gente conhece ao pormenor.
Como dizes e muito bem, Valores de rajada de 80/90 km/h são efetivamente banais, pode parecer estranho quem lê isto, mas a realidade é essa.
Até em Alcabideche onde moro esses valores são normais, quanto mais no expoente máximo da nortada violenta.
Confesso que andei muito tempo com esse problema dos registos das rajadas, em anemómetros ou aplicações. Recentemente encontrei a aplicação com rajadas e estou satisfeito, tive que fazer uma calibração, e julgo que agora está a fazer boas leituras. Os vídeos falam por si, simplesmente extremo! Temos que começar a pôr este tópico a bombar.









StormRic disse:


> Boas, bem, que violência o vento nessa lomba . Já usei esse caminho mas nunca apanhei vento assim nem suspeitava que os valores fossem dessa ordem. Aliás como o objectivo era a exploração das falésias evitei os dias de nortada mais forte, por isso nunca me apercebi do potencial eólico dessa zona. Belas fotos e os vídeos são alucinantes, é preciso mesmo uma certa perseverança para fazer registos assim.
> É como dizes, o dia ou dias antes da entrada de uma situação de intenso calor são os que mais potenciam a nortada violenta e até sem grande capacete. É o salto do anticiclone em crista pelo norte da península ibérica a criar o gradiente barométrico mais apertado, conjugado com um contraste térmico acentuado entre o oceano e o interior.
> 
> Era interessante conseguirmos conjugar medições simultâneas nesse local, entre outros da vertente sul, e o topo da Serra, na Peninha por exemplo. Com os valores que mediste aí até se pode duvidar de que a Peninha e imediações seja o ponto mais ventoso.




Boas Ricardo,
Sim este monte é extremo já lá estive 3 vezes com nortada brutal que até fazia dor de ouvidos! No topo do monte onde andei havia uma cruz em memória de pescadores falecidos na área do Abano /Grota. Acontece que no verão passado salvo erro a nortada brutal de um dia de Agosto partiu a cruz...





Sim, já algum tempo que digo neste fórum que há uma percepção um pouco desfasada sobre o vento extremo na Peninha, ou seja, também há sítios com cota 120-250 mts com ventos de uma violência inacreditável, fruto da aceleração da vertente sul, e em menor cota comparado com a Peninha leva com muita tareia. O sítio dos vídeos é um exemplo perfeito, cota 110 mts, exposição total,junto ao mar, alinhamento da vertente sul, Peninha lá no alto.



Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pensa que pode encontrar um bom local e obter autorização para instalar uma estação meteorológica?



Boas Toby,
Fazia muita falta, já falei com um responsáveis da meteocascais sobre a localização das estações, ou seja, fiz ver a importância da rede não estar exclusivamente concentrada em área urbana.Bastava uma estação, nem era preciso ser num sitios desses dos vídeo, pois o vento extremo ainda cobre uma boa área da freguesia de Alcabideche.




Thomar disse:


> Quais furacões ou quê, costa oeste é o que está a dar...
> Que brutalidade de vento! Obrigado pelas vossas partilhas. Um País tão pequeno e com tantas diferenças!



Boas thomar
De nada, sim aqui é nortada épica, não é cá a nortada da praia.
Atenção que isto é muito localizado, por exemplo o Cabo da Roca nem rajadas de 100 km/h tem com nortada.


----------



## Toby (7 Jul 2020 às 06:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Toby,
> Fazia muita falta, já falei com um responsáveis da meteocascais sobre a localização das estações, ou seja, fiz ver a importância da rede não estar exclusivamente concentrada em área urbana.Bastava uma estação, nem era preciso ser num sitios desses dos vídeo, pois o vento extremo ainda cobre uma boa área da freguesia de Alcabideche.



Bom dia,

https://meteo.cascais.pt/page/cascais
Sabe quem é o responsável?
Esta é uma excelente base para uma climatologia nacional!!
Eles podem contactar-me? Obrigado


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2020 às 15:41)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> https://meteo.cascais.pt/page/cascais
> Sabe quem é o responsável?
> ...



As minhas desculpas pela intromissão, @Toby um dos responsáveis é o Sr. Luís Miguel proprietário da loja Greenmill em Algés. É uma pessoa bastante acessível e está sempre disponível para ajudar. 
Os contactos estão disponiveis em www.greenmill.pt.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2020 às 15:35)

Ontem fui fazer a minha habitual caminhada nesta fantástica zona, sabia de antemão que iria estar ventoso, afinal o quase habitual nesta altura do ano, saído de casa já com algum vento, o trajecto no IC19 já ventoso e a aproximação ao litoral, o mar já estava todo encrespado sinal do que iria apanhar, mas nada de mais, a "banal" nortada,
estacionado o carro perto da Azóia, mochila ás costas e ai vou eu, vento já com fartura, a medida que vou em direcção ao Abano ( não sei se este nome tem algo a ver com a ventania que se faz sentir ou não, mas não deixa de ser curioso o seu nome ) alcanço não sei se o poderei dizer, mas um dos locais extraordinariamente ventosos,

é me altamente adrenalinico fazê-la com vento, mas confesso que ontem senti e bem que rocei os meus limites da minha integridade física, porque o vento deve ter passado largamente em rajadas os 120 km/h "lutar" contra este vento foi um exercício de tentar estar equilibrado, o não ser atirado ao chão com as consequências que poderia ter, muita pedra, e o facto de ter constantemente os olhos a lacrimejar devido ao vento, dificultando a visão,
já estava no ponto mais longe da volta por isso já não podia fazer nada,
pela primeira vez em três anos, senti algum receio,

este é o percurso da volta que faço





Um pouco abaixo da Biscaia,









a caminho das falésias,





chegado aqui, creio que nesta altura o vento tenha intensificado a sua força, qualquer tentativa de estar de pé foi um autêntico exercício de equilibrio devido a irregularidade e rajadas do vento













o "vapor" levantado pelo vento,









e chegado ao Abano, aqui receei pela minha integridade física, normalmente faço uma pausa de abastecimento para iniciar a subida a Peninha ( descobri uma pequeno poiso )









estava sentado e medi "só" isto,





rumo a Malveira da Serra, indescritível, o vento neste local, desde que faço medições foi quase sempre o mais ventoso,

















a imagem diz tudo,





chegado a Malveira da Serra, estão mais uns "meteoloucos" de aparelhos na mão hehe





e após uma longa e difícil subida, chegado a Peninha, onde não costuma ser muito ventoso nesta altura de nortada, ou pelo menos a hora a que costumo lá chegar, mas ontem realmente deve ter sido uma excepção, a temperatura rondava os 15º













de regresso ao carro, pelo pinhal, com algum receio da queda de ramos ou mais, o barulho das árvores é ensurdecedor, assustador mesmo,

uma tarde em cheio e pelo também pelo facto de finalmente ter conhecido pessoal daqui do forum, pena que tenha sido rápido, mas gostava de repetir um encontro.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2020 às 16:49)

Sabendo de antemão da possibilidade de ocorrer Nortada extrema,  lá me desloquei ontem até á Malveira para testemunhar este fenómeno local que o @jonas_87 tanto nos tem falado. É simplesmente surreal o que acontece ali e digno de ser visto por qualquer amante desta Ciência. Um fortíssimo "Túnel" de vento demoníaco que leva tudo á frente desde a Peninha, até ao Guincho.

Neste primeiro vídeo, o @jonas_87 registou a famosa rajada de 116km/h. Devido a alguns problemas com o meu anemómetro, não me foi infelizmente possível registar absolutamente nada, mas aqui fica um cheirinho desta brutalidade.


Deformação notável dos Eucaliptos e de outras árvores próximas. Aqui encontrámos o @vitorTT , que também não resistiu a sair para uns belos registos .


Algumas vedações danificadas, certamente de outros episódios anteriores.


Resumindo, é uma tareia brutal e perigosa que aquela malta leva por ali, sendo por isso na minha opinião um pouco incompreensível a falta de qualquer aviso nestas ocasiões. Num concelho em que residem mais de 200 mil pessoas, seria sensato um pouco mais de proactividade das entidades oficiais.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 19:27)

Thomar disse:


> Eu fico abismado com os teus relatos e de outros também, tanto vento, essa zona apresenta valores muito elevados, ainda não consegui perceber porque é o IPMA, não emite um aviso meteorológico para rajadas nessa área, será que o IPMA considera essa zona tão pequena e pouco representativa para a emissão de um aviso?



Boas Thomar, sim isto é um mundo à parte.

Razões pelas quais acho que o Ipma não actua.


Desconhece o fenómeno /aceleração do vento da vertente sul.
Não existe ums estação oficial da rede deles que indique o que realmente se passa, eles orientam-se pela Ema do Raso, mas o vento que lá faz nada tem a ver com ocorrido em grande parte do território.
Os modelos na sua maioria têm muita dificuldade de prever isto, pois é à escala local, e muitas vezes está mais vento em cota 150 mts do que cota 400 mts, logo aí teoricamente não teria muita lógica, mas realidade é mesmo essa.
Em termos de representativade a área é extensa, claro que ontem fiz estes registos num dos sítios mais agressivos, contudo grande parte do concelho foi varrido.
A solução a meu ver passa por instalar uma estação por exemplo em Alcabideche, Zambujeiro, Alcoitao, Murches, Janes, Carrascal de Alvide, Cabreiro. Uma destas terras e não sendo das piores, podia ser instalada uma estação e aderia o que se passa.
Há má cobertura de estações amadoras, o que dificulta análises, pois há estações mas estão mal instaladas.
Cai se no erro de igualar esta nortada à restante de Portugal, totalmente errado. 
Posto isto, há pouca informação sobre este fenómeno, e gosto de dizer que é um pouco como os media "se não se fala é porque não existe".
Por terminar, felizmente não existem muitas ocorrências devido aos vendavais pois como já disse, há poder de encaixe na floresta por exemplo. Isto em Lisboa era ver cair árvores que era uma coisa doida


Cada vez tenho menos dúvidas que moro no sítio mais ventoso de Portugal.
Quando há pessoas a mudar de casa por causa do vento, e pessoas que nem vão andar de bicicleta porque simplesmente não dá. Estamos conversados.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jul 2020 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar, sim isto é um mundo à parte.
> 
> Razões pelas quais acho que o Ipma não actua.
> 
> ...


 
São registos extremos, sem dúvida. A Fóia em Monchique também consegue valores extraordinários, mas a tua região é à parte. Pelo menos em média deve ser a mais ventosa. Em extremos nada deve batera Torre no alto da Estrela.


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar, sim isto é um mundo à parte.
> 
> Razões pelas quais acho que o Ipma não actua.
> 
> ...



Tenho isto (Sonic para VP2) à minha disposição... (Comprei 2, 1 para mim e a 2ª tomada por um  ...)
o resto ainda está por encontrar...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 20:16)

Toby disse:


> Tenho isto (Sonic para VP2) à minha disposição... (Comprei 2, 1 para mim e a 2ª tomada por um  ...)
> o resto ainda está por encontrar...



Boas Toby,  

Não percebi bem, gostavas de instalar por cá uma estação?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 20:19)

criz0r disse:


> Sabendo de antemão da possibilidade de ocorrer Nortada extrema,  lá me desloquei ontem até á Malveira para testemunhar este fenómeno local que o @jonas_87 tanto nos tem falado. É simplesmente surreal o que acontece ali e digno de ser visto por qualquer amante desta Ciência. Um fortíssimo "Túnel" de vento demoníaco que leva tudo á frente desde a Peninha, até ao Guincho.
> 
> Neste primeiro vídeo, o @jonas_87 registou a famosa rajada de 116km/h. Devido a alguns problemas com o meu anemómetro, não me foi infelizmente possível registar absolutamente nada, mas aqui fica um cheirinho desta brutalidade.
> 
> ...



Boas Crizor,

Assim com os vossos relatos já não passo por mentiroso ou exagerado. Até a barraca voa!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2020 às 20:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> São registos extremos, sem dúvida. A Fóia em Monchique também consegue valores extraordinários, mas a tua região é à parte. Pelo menos em média deve ser a mais ventosa. Em extremos nada deve batera Torre no alto da Estrela.



Verdade, ainda assim acho mais espectacular estes registos a baixa altitude e em pleno verão.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Thomar, sim isto é um mundo à parte.
> 
> Razões pelas quais acho que o Ipma não actua.
> 
> ...


Uma ventania desse calibre constantemente torna-se bastante desagradável. Antes de encontrar este fórum nunca pensei que havia uma zona onde ocorrem rajadas perto ou acima de 100km/h durante o verão com bastante frequência.  Era impensável e ainda por cima tendo em conta o clima da minha região nesta altura. 
Impressionante mesmo os vários registos aqui publicados. Até me admira como é que tantas árvores conseguiram crescer e ainda estão de pé.  Enfim, já estão habituadas como as pessoas que ai vivem.


----------



## Toby (15 Jul 2020 às 20:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Toby,
> 
> Não percebi bem, gostavas de instalar por cá uma estação?



Boa tarde Jonas,

Vou escrever nas duas línguas, estou bem ciente de que o meu mau português me faz muitas vezes parecer um palhaço...  
Donc, si un projet se fait (station montée dans le respect des normes) je met à disposition un anémomètre sonic pour VP2 (vent + solaire).
J'avais achetè 2 dont 1 pour moi, le deuxième acheteur a changer d'avis (sympa le gars ).
J'ai aussi une sonde T°/HUM Davis (à tester mais normalement elle est fonctionnel), je sais aussi faire une sonde avec une SHT75 100% compatible VP2.
J'ai également un pluviomètre Davis VP2 où je dois remplacer le contacteur ILS.
Reste à trouver le reste: carte ISS + datalogger, c'est peut-être une occasion de monter une station "meteopt".
En France ou en Italie c'est assez régulier que plusieurs personnes se regroupe pour monter une station à un endroit intéressant.

 Assim, se um projecto for feito (estação montada em conformidade com as normas) forneço um anemómetro sónico para VP2 (vento + solar).
Tinha comprado 2 dos quais 1 era para mim, o segundo comprador mudou de ideias (rapaz simpático: ).
Também tenho uma sonda T°/HUM Davis (para testar mas normalmente é funcional), também sei como fazer uma sonda com um SHT75 100% VP2 compatível.
Também tenho um pluviómetro Davis VP2 onde tenho de substituir o interruptor ILS.
O resto ainda está por encontrar: placa ISS + datalogger, esta pode ser uma oportunidade para construir uma estação meteopt.
Em França ou em Itália é bastante regular que várias pessoas se reúnam para instalar uma estação num local interessante.

Agora temos de ver se existe aqui um espírito de grupo?? 
A bala está no seu lado


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2020 às 22:47)

criz0r disse:


> Sabendo de antemão da possibilidade de ocorrer Nortada extrema,  lá me desloquei ontem até á Malveira para testemunhar este fenómeno local que o @jonas_87 tanto nos tem falado. É simplesmente surreal o que acontece ali e digno de ser visto por qualquer amante desta Ciência. Um fortíssimo "Túnel" de vento demoníaco que leva tudo á frente desde a Peninha, até ao Guincho.
> 
> Neste primeiro vídeo, o @jonas_87 registou a famosa rajada de 116km/h. Devido a alguns problemas com o meu anemómetro, não me foi infelizmente possível registar absolutamente nada, mas aqui fica um cheirinho desta brutalidade.
> 
> ...



Neste ultimo video, o varão dobrado fui eu, numa tentativa de me segurar, estava mal fixo e inclusive quase que ia fazendo um corte na mão,
nesse local, medi "só" pouco mais de 90 km/h, em poucos segundos,

acredito que esta zona é desconhecida pelo IPMA, porque é única,


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 02:30)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem fui fazer a minha habitual caminhada nesta fantástica zona, sabia de antemão que iria estar ventoso, afinal o quase habitual nesta altura do ano, saído de casa já com algum vento, o trajecto no IC19 já ventoso e a aproximação ao litoral, o mar já estava todo encrespado sinal do que iria apanhar, mas nada de mais, a "banal" nortada,
> estacionado o carro perto da Azóia, mochila ás costas e ai vou eu, vento já com fartura, a medida que vou em direcção ao Abano ( não sei se este nome tem algo a ver com a ventania que se faz sentir ou não, mas não deixa de ser curioso o seu nome ) alcanço não sei se o poderei dizer, mas um dos locais extraordinariamente ventosos,
> 
> é me altamente adrenalinico fazê-la com vento, mas confesso que ontem senti e bem que rocei os meus limites da minha integridade física, porque o vento deve ter passado largamente em rajadas os 120 km/h "lutar" contra este vento foi um exercício de tentar estar equilibrado, o não ser atirado ao chão com as consequências que poderia ter, muita pedra, e o facto de ter constantemente os olhos a lacrimejar devido ao vento, dificultando a visão,
> ...





criz0r disse:


> Resumindo, é uma tareia brutal e perigosa que aquela malta leva por ali, sendo por isso na minha opinião um pouco incompreensível a falta de qualquer aviso nestas ocasiões. Num concelho em que residem mais de 200 mil pessoas, seria sensato um pouco mais de proactividade das entidades oficiais.



 Fabulosos (e corajosos) registos! Só experimentei ventos dessa ordem na Peninha, mas estava bem protegido pelos muros, nunca em terreno aberto. Os 60-70 Km/h que registei em Santa Iria já foram algo perigosos, tinha que estar bem fincado no chão com os dois pés, nada de andar. Conseguem lançar esses registos no mapa topográfico?

Belas fotos e vídeos!


----------



## Caneira (16 Jul 2020 às 09:52)

Por coincidência, ontem precisei de ir à Decathlon Cascais e estava um absurdo, até a porta do carro era díicil de segurar! Sei bem aquilo que falam aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 10:17)

Caneira disse:


> Por coincidência, ontem precisei de ir à Decathlon Cascais e estava um absurdo, até a porta do carro era díicil de segurar! Sei bem aquilo que falam aqui



Sim isso é Alcabideche, e ontem nem estava nada de especial em termos de vento.
A zona do Hospital, decathlon, A16 é mesmo terrível moro nessa parte e é mesmo um pandemónio.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jul 2020 às 10:46)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosos (e corajosos) registos! Só experimentei ventos dessa ordem na Peninha, mas estava bem protegido pelos muros, nunca em terreno aberto. Os 60-70 Km/h que registei em Santa Iria já foram algo perigosos, tinha que estar bem fincado no chão com os dois pés, nada de andar. Conseguem lançar esses registos no mapa topográfico?
> 
> Belas fotos e vídeos!



Obrigado, também só tinha tido esta sensação de vento forte na Peninha, e uma vez no Cabeço de Montachique onde chegou quase aos 90 km/h, mas estava atrás do marco geodésico, 

confesso que as coisas estiveram perigosas porque estimo que em rajadas o vento possa ter passados dos 120 ou mais, alias tenho de reformar o meu Lacrosse porque nem sempre funciona bem, por isso acredito que a velocidade possa ainda ter sido superior a que medi, e comprar um como deve ser, que possa medir rajadas


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 14:09)

Vitor TT disse:


> tenho de reformar o meu Lacrosse porque nem sempre funciona bem, por isso acredito que a velocidade possa ainda ter sido superior a que medi, e comprar um como deve ser, que possa medir rajadas



Costumo aferir a minha Kestrel (que foi um presente) na auto-estrada, e ela regista perfeitamente até onde pude acelerar, 140 Km/h, valor que espero nunca ter de medir de vento verdadeiro. Nem penso que eu próprio consiga aguentar valores dessa ordem (já aguentar o braço fora da janela do carro não é fácil)
Mas estas estações são bastante caras.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> A solução a meu ver passa por instalar uma estação por exemplo em Alcabideche, Zambujeiro, Alcoitao, Murches, Janes, Carrascal de Alvide, Cabreiro. Uma destas terras e não sendo das piores, podia ser instalada uma estação e aderia o que se passa.



O ideal era uma estação em cada um desses locais, mesmo que fosse só anemómetro/termómetro. No entanto penso que a modelação numérica pode ser feita se for introduzido um modelo digital de terreno com resolução suficiente. Julgo que já vi algures um estudo desse tipo.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

StormRic disse:


> Costumo aferir a minha Kestrel (que foi um presente) na auto-estrada, e ela regista perfeitamente até onde pude acelerar, 140 Km/h, valor que espero nunca ter de medir de vento verdadeiro. Nem penso que eu próprio consiga aguentar valores dessa ordem (já aguentar o braço fora da janela do carro não é fácil)
> Mas estas estações são bastante caras.



Tenho de investir num desses, até porque o que tenho demora muito tempo a actualizar a temperatura e esse dá-me a sensação pelo facto de ter a "resistência" fora, é mais rápido.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jul 2020 às 15:00)

Entretanto fica em cartografia militar a localização das quatro medições, a quinta é na Peninha.




image uploaded

desde que faço estas medições, tem sido sempre no ponto 4, onde tenho registado sempre mais vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2020 às 15:42)

Boas Vítor,

Obrigado pelas partilhas.
Olha o monte que te falei que passa muito despercebido é este, o tal da cruz partida.
O caminho da Grota como está entre esssa colina e outra a SE, não se tem ideia do vento que ocorre a escassos 25 metros acima do trilho, mas é uma brutalidade digna de passagem.
Agora como tenho finalmente forma de medir rajadas, vou tentar fazer análises mais detalhadas nesses montes de nortada explosiva.






Na Terça não deu para ir lá mas foi certamente aos 120/130 km/h.
Os meus 116 km/h foram medidos  próximo da tal vedação toda destruída na rua portela do Pão.
Agosto costuma ser um mês muito violento, houve pelo menos 2/3 anos em pico máximo ao longo do Verão foi nesse mês, portanto é estar atentos mais eventos extremos vão ocorrer.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

Vitor TT disse:


> Neste ultimo video, o varão dobrado fui eu, numa tentativa de me segurar,



Ah malandro , mas não seria inédito que tivesse sido o vento a dobrar a vedação. De facto essa zona em específico é de uma violência brutal, aliás eu ainda me questiono como é que a malta que construiu aquele casarão mesmo no meio daquele "canal" de vento se safa ali.



StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos e vídeos!



Obrigado , ainda caí umas duas vezes ao tentar filmar.. nunca me tinha acontecido tal coisa, ser projectado pela velocidade média do vento. Surreal.

@jonas_87,  agora com a nova app que comprei, irei certamente começar a aventura na Pedra da Era, na cruz partida e procurar outros locais promissores.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2020 às 17:18)

Boas,

De forma a "poupar" aqui um pouco o @jonas_87 que tem sido incansável nesta caça á Nortada, deixo-vos alguns registos do massacre que apanhei ontem e anteontem nas Almoinhas Velhas e no famoso monte da cruz partida. De salientar, que este fenómeno começa assumir um carácter preocupante, visto que apesar de ser muito localizado afecta uma área urbana ainda significativa do concelho de Cascais.

A nortada explosiva que presenciei no dia 24 - 6ªfeira, foi testemunhado não só por mim e pelo @jonas_87, mas desta vez também pelo @Sanxito e o @Lightning que ficaram estupefactos com o que viram. Ontem, a violência dos ventos sustentados foi tanta, que acabou por rebentar alguns cabos de electricidade perto da Malveira da Serra e obrigou a PSP a cortar o Guincho devido á acumulação de areia na estrada.

Registos de 24/07:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2020 às 00:27)

Sejam muito bem-vindos ao Reino do Vento! Tenho dito.


----------

